# REAL Medical Caduceus Clip



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 29, 2012)

I am in need of some clips with the actual medical Caduceus symbol.
What I have seen are called Medical Clips, but they are 2 snakes around a staff. The real medical symbol has only one snake.
Can somebody help?

Thank you.


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Real Medical Caduceus*

Ulises,

Here is the one. Called "Rod of Asclepius". Also used om EMT Emblems. Probably have to get clips custom made.





Ray


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you Ray. Guess I will have to tell my customer he will have to make it with the 2 snaked one. :frown:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 29, 2012)

How fancy is the pen you have planned?  You can make a mold out of wax and cast with silver, I think...there's a very good silversmith who posts on the IAP, if you're interested in that route.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 30, 2012)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> How fancy is the pen you have planned?  You can make a mold out of wax and cast with silver, I think...there's a very good silversmith who posts on the IAP, if you're interested in that route.



No... it's not that fancy or important. My cousin, who has a medical supplies store, told me that sometimes people gets into his store and ask for a gift for their doctor, so he said he would like to have a couple of pens with the "medical symbol" to offer.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ulises:
Sometimes, we forget that this is an International forum. While in the United States, the universal cadeisus it two snake climbing a winged pole, the Spanish equavilent is one serpent wrapped around a single, unwinged pole.

If you can find the U.S. Veterinary Symbol (one serpent climbing an unwinged pole, with a"v" in the center), you can file away the "v" and have the symbol you are looking for. DAMHIKT  The "vet" symbols used to be plentiful from Hut.

The symb you seek was once the U.S. symbol for ambulance, until it was replaced here with the "international" Red Cross.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 30, 2012)

Very informative, Andy. Thank you very much!


----------



## airborne_r6 (Oct 30, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> ... While in the United States, the universal cadeisus it two snake climbing a winged pole, ...



Sorry Andy, but this is wrong.  The correct symbol in the United States, and everywhere else, is the Rod of Asclepius, the single snake on a staff.  This is the symbol that should be associated with the practice of medicine.  

For example:














From the article on wikipedia:
_The rod of Asclepius is the dominant symbol for professional healthcare associations in the United States. One survey found that 62% of professional healthcare associations used the rod of Asclepius as their symbol.[22] The same survey found that 76% of commercial healthcare organizations used the Caduceus symbol. The author of the study suggests the difference exists because professional associations are more likely to have a real understanding of the two symbols, whereas commercial organizations are more likely to be concerned with the visual impact a symbol will have in selling their products._

This is a very common mistake.  Most people in the US erroneously associate the caduceus with medicine due the Army Medical Corps adopting it as their symbol in 1902, at the insistence of a single officer.  The caduceus is the symbol of business and commerce.

For further reading:
Caduceus as a symbol of medicine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Rod of Asclepius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Caduceus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## airborne_r6 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I just happened to actually pay attention to the symbol that my school uses.  It's the wrong one.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 30, 2012)

Wayne's post made me think that maybe I can just print the symbol, glue it to a painted tube, and cast it in resin or alumilite.


----------



## dennisg (Oct 30, 2012)

I bought a lazer cut inlay with that symbol from Constance.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Oct 30, 2012)

Constance who??? 
Would you have a link, please?

Thank you in advance.
Edit: If you mean Constant at Lazerlinez, the one he has is the 2 snakes one.


----------



## dennisg (Oct 30, 2012)

That's the one I got. I thought you had given up on the single snake version. I used a Sierra kit and IMHO links much better than the clips.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 30, 2012)

ROTHFLMAO!
I didn't mean to open a can of worms here(or snakes in this case). The battle of the snakes has been going on for over 100 years. In the United States, it is difficult to find the Rod of Asclepius as it is frequently trademarked into "Association Trademarks"

This battle has raged since the U.S. Army (which has now switched back to the Rod of Asclepius) first used the Caduceus before WWI.

Here is a clip that rages on in the medical communities
.
Despite widespread acceptance of the caduceus as a medical symbol in the United States, it has been observed that the rod of Asclepius has "the more ancient and authentic claim to be the emblem of medicine".[14] Most attempts to defend its use in a medical context date from the last quarter of the 19th century through the first quarter of the 20th, and have been characterized as "based on flimsy and pseudo-historical research".[6]
In a survey of 242 logos used by organizations related to health or medicine, Friedlander found that professional associations were more likely to display the rod of Asclepius (62%), while organizations with a commercial focus were more likely to use the caduceus (76%). Hospitals were an exception (37% used a staff of Asclepius whereas 63% used a caduceus).


----------

